#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [商品] 本人的卡片收藏(局部)

## 月之龍皇

本人收藏的東西不多...
就屬卡片最多!!
有真.女神轉生-惡魔之子,遊戲王.龍騎士(馭龍少年)...

----------


## 月之龍皇

這是遊戲王的

----------


## 月之龍皇

這是龍騎士的
貼的不多,其實卡片已經堆的像山一樣了
這只是從中挑出比較好看而已!!

----------


## 翼緋麟

喔~~~有人有DRAGON DRIVE的卡耶

新竹這邊已經沒看到再賣了

----------


## Kofu

芬里爾 卡里姆 還有克爾做成的卡片都不錯看說~~~~~~人物真的是蠻帥的可惜漫畫劇情有點奇怪= =||||

----------


## Graywolf

好多卡片的收藏,真是讓人羨幕呢><

真女神轉生.惡魔之子呀
真不錯呢XD"
我是有看動畫及漫畫~
當初知道有遊戲的時候,也很想要來玩玩看(出在GBA上居多,PS上好像有一款   GBA記得沒錯是出了2-3個)   覺得裡面的腳色都蠻不錯的

Dragon Drive這一部都是龍的動漫畫,也是蠻吸引人的XD"
目前木棉花有在代理販售,有興趣的話可以看看~
(我個人倒是覺得還不錯,蠻吸引我的^^")

----------


## Fenrir

阿阿~竟然在這可以看到怨念體~XD"
之前不知道敗下多少錢就為了那張芬里爾卡片(還是沒買到)
倒是一堆雜七雜八的東西一堆..orz
女神轉生動畫板也是木棉花代理的..不過動畫板劇情更怪..
翻譯名稱也是~(二度散發怨念)
之前萌這隻芬里爾萌到無法自拔..前一陣子還有開家族(芬里爾後援會)
不過自從帳號被盜用之後就沒有再去看了(三度散發怨念)

GBA上的大概是..光之書.暗之書.白之書等等..
PS上的是黑之書.赤之書..也有出版在GBC

目前卡片應該是買不到了..
前一段時間(大概去年)在漫畫店還看得到日文原版的..
---------
怨念散發體1-成堆的卡片(一部份)
這是目前放在櫃子裏的..
放在盒子裏的還要另外挖..太麻煩..orz


怨念散發體2-來不及換的點數..要是全部清點(加第二版)是197點

當然..這也只是找出目前還算完整的..其他壓到變形的就別拍了XD"

----------


## Kazel

我有一小堆數碼寶貝的XD"...不過現在沒錢收了~

----------


## Wolfy

我有一些魔法風雲會的...

----------


## BOSS

> 我有一些魔法風雲會的...


呵呵
我也有在玩魔法風雲會  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BGs

> 我有一些魔法風雲會的...


第三個......
密羅地......金屬的世界還真是異想天開啊......
MTG卡片搜尋引擎←可以找到很多圖

----------


## 野狼1991

恩....月之龍皇兄的遊戲王卡....很強喔~
=  =+但我很青眼究極龍....
還有5帝神龍(合成卡)
...............
其實...我本人蠻想收集龍騎士的卡...
但都找不到說.....

----------


## 鳴龍

我也收藏了一些說~遊戲王&數碼寶貝的(愛死戰鬥暴龍獸了)

----------


## 野狼1991

> 我也收藏了一些說~遊戲王&數碼寶貝的(愛死戰鬥暴龍獸了)


阿!!阿!!數碼寶貝~~!!!
阿~想想...以前我也收集過幾張~
我較愛"獸人加魯魯"!!!
原因...一看就知道啦~獸人...(冷)
其實..."獸人加魯魯"也有點像狼阿~
(至少我這麼認為....)

----------


## 鳴龍

To:野狼1991
   獸人加魯魯是屬於狼人一類的,我也很喜歡這隻(帥嘛~~)
數碼寶貝裡面的獸人外形的其實蠻多的說.........

----------


## 野狼1991

> To:野狼1991
>    獸人加魯魯是屬於狼人一類的,我也很喜歡這隻(帥嘛~~)
> 數碼寶貝裡面的獸人外形的其實蠻多的說.........


恩阿~
或許也因為這樣所以喜歡數碼寶貝吧??
其實...有段時間我也算蠻狂戀數碼寶貝的~
卡就也有少成了~
現在留下的卡幾乎都是03或04的了....
像"獸人加魯魯"和"機械暴龍獸"的合體這類的了...
(這是01的嗎??忘了....)

----------


## 鳴龍

恩阿~
或許也因為這樣所以喜歡數碼寶貝吧??
其實...有段時間我也算蠻狂戀數碼寶貝的~
卡就也有少成了~
現在留下的卡幾乎都是03或04的了....
像"獸人加魯魯"和"機械暴龍獸"的合體這類的了...
(這是01的嗎??忘了....)[/quote]


你說的那知識"鋼鐵加魯魯"何"戰鬥暴龍獸"的何體
"奧米加獸",他是01劇場版"我的戰爭遊戲"裡首次出現的

----------


## 野狼1991

鳴龍兄....真了解阿....
小的甘拜下風.....

----------


## 鳴龍

好說好說

----------


## 疾風黑狼

恩...其實...
我也有收集數碼寶貝卡阿~
有機會上傳上來~
.....................
恩...我也想收集龍騎士的卡...
但也都找不到...
相關物也沒有....
只看卡通過過癮阿.....

----------


## 野狼1991

> 恩...其實...
> 我也有收集數碼寶貝卡阿~
> 有機會上傳上來~
> .....................
> 恩...我也想收集龍騎士的卡...
> 但也都找不到...
> 相關物也沒有....
> 只看卡通過過癮阿.....


嘿~嘿~
黑郎兄和我也是同好阿~
有收集遊戲王卡
也喜歡龍騎士~
也一樣都買不到卡~
真是太巧了~!哈~哈~哈~哈~ :-D

----------


## 月之龍皇

最近又跑了幾家賣卡片的商店
但龍騎士的卡片真的找不到了
只能買遊戲王的卡片過乾癮了...

----------


## 鳴龍

關於龍騎士的卡片
在很多很多買不到他的玩家間
一直流傳了一個支持他們的傳說
傳說..............................
.....................
...................
...............
............
.......
..
...............卡片能在日本賣得到.........................
(好想去買喔~~小不點超Q的>_<)

----------


## 野狼1991

我較喜歡酷.帥的龍卡...
像.....不知道....名字都太長了...記不以來阿~
但小不點也不錯~!

----------


## 野狼1991

> 最近又跑了幾家賣卡片的商店
> 但龍騎士的卡片真的找不到了
> 只能買遊戲王的卡片過乾癮了...


阿~好羨慕喔~龍皇兄有真紅眼黑龍耶~
還有一隻...古代機械獸~(是嗎?)
好想要喔~~

----------


## 月之龍皇

> 阿~好羨慕喔~龍皇兄有真紅眼黑龍耶~
> 還有一隻...古代機械獸~(是嗎?)
> 好想要喔~~


不不不!!
看清楚那,隻是真紅眼"闇"龍喔!!
是要用真紅眼黑龍做祭品召喚的...
另外還有一隻"青眼光龍"呢!!
但是.....
我沒拿到啊啊啊啊啊啊~~~~!!OoOlll

----------


## 鳴龍

我也好想買喔~~~~~
(破產中><)

----------


## 野狼1991

> 不不不!!
> 看清楚那,隻是真紅眼"闇"龍喔!!
> 是要用真紅眼黑龍做祭品召喚的...
> 另外還有一隻"青眼光龍"呢!!
> 但是.....
> 我沒拿到啊啊啊啊啊啊~~~~!!OoOlll


恩...部用那麼計較啦~
(我是收集不玩的那種...
完也只是偶而玩玩)

----------


## 野狼1991

> 我也好想買喔~~~~~
> (破產中><)


加油吧~(我也要再存錢買了~)
(要買"太陽神的翼神龍"
喔~那隻超帥的~我超愛的~)

----------


## 鳴龍

我倒是覺得他很可愛說~~

----------


## 野狼1991

=  =恩...
有代溝喔....
因為他明明是帥的阿....
(至少我這樣想啦....)

----------


## 鳴龍

是很帥啊~但也很可愛

----------


## 野狼1991

恩....這樣說....我無法在接下去了...無法在反駁...也無法吐槽了.....
(阿~有點來鬧了....)
阿....找了好久的龍騎士之卡阿.....究竟是要哪才買得到阿????

----------


## 鳴龍

日本......

----------


## 野狼1991

=  =....
阿....沒別的辦法了嗎??

----------


## ocarina2112

> =  =....
> 阿....沒別的辦法了嗎??


1
日本

2
去日本

3
還是日本....XP"

----------


## 野狼1991

> 作者: 野狼1991
> 
> =  =....
> 阿....沒別的辦法了嗎??
> 
> 
> 1
> 日本
> 
> ...


阿....真幽默阿....
真的只能去日本阿??@@'

----------


## sanari

> 恩....月之龍皇兄的遊戲王卡....很強喔~
> =  =+但我很青眼究極龍....
> 還有5帝神龍(合成卡)
> ...............
> 其實...我本人蠻想收集龍騎士的卡...
> 但都找不到說.....


會嗎
混濁帝龍被禁了
漆黑鬥龍很弱
迅雷魔王．．．．有效果版的惡魔召喚
真紅眼黑龍及青眼白龍．．．除了有人特別組這個牌組外，現在很少看到有人放了

----------


## sanari

遊戲王的卡啊
獸人比較好看的有
漆黑的豹戰士、漆黑的戰士－狼人、豺狼的靈騎士、豺狼的聖戰士等
不過遊戲王的卡好像都比較少重視獸戰士族的

----------


## 野狼1991

> 會嗎
> 混濁帝龍被禁了
> 漆黑鬥龍很弱
> 迅雷魔王．．．．有效果版的惡魔召喚
> 真紅眼黑龍及青眼白龍．．．除了有人特別組這個牌組外，現在很少看到有人放了


恩...關於這我的怪獸是比較爛...
所以那對我而言很強
我較重視魔法和陷阱的合攻
且我的怪獸也都基護士要合體才強的
否則是蠻弱的....這我承認

----------


## 野狼1991

> 遊戲王的卡啊
> 獸人比較好看的有
> 漆黑的豹戰士、漆黑的戰士－狼人、豺狼的靈騎士、豺狼的聖戰士等
> 不過遊戲王的卡好像都比較少重視獸戰士族的


恩...是沒錯
但也蠻重視獸族的阿~
像龍族的一大堆耶~

----------


## sanari

> 恩...關於這我的怪獸是比較爛...
> 所以那對我而言很強
> 我較重視魔法和陷阱的合攻
> 且我的怪獸也都基護士要合體才強的
> 否則是蠻弱的....這我承認


野狼兄原來也有玩遊戲王啊
我的牌也都很弱啊
只要中一次魔之牌組破壞病毒就死光了說
這個月十六號台北有比賽說
不過我不會參加

----------


## sanari

我之前買的古埃及神祇
惡魔事典５

----------


## 野狼1991

> 野狼兄原來也有玩遊戲王啊
> 我的牌也都很弱啊
> 只要中一次魔之牌組破壞病毒就死光了說
> 這個月十六號台北有比賽說
> 不過我不會參加


恩?那張我也有喔~
我也有防護軟泥的~
幾乎都是要2張在一起的那種....
我較重視這類攻擊的~
說比賽我也都不參加(沒那時間)

----------


## 野狼1991

> 我之前買的古埃及神祇
> 惡魔事典５


原來康欣會買這類的阿??
我也會~但很少....

----------


## sanari

> 恩....這樣說....我無法在接下去了...無法在反駁...也無法吐槽了.....
> (阿~有點來鬧了....)
> 阿....找了好久的龍騎士之卡阿.....究竟是要哪才買得到阿????


聽說西門町那附近有賣．．．

----------


## 鳴龍

真的嗎???

----------


## 鳴龍

對了,我一直想問一個問題
那個藍色框框怎麼用出來ㄉ
就是那個  XXXX 寫到:.....................
的那一個大框框

----------


## sanari

> 對了,我一直想問一個問題
> 那個藍色框框怎麼用出來ㄉ
> 就是那個  XXXX 寫到:.....................
> 的那一個大框框


上面這個嗎？
用對方留言右上的"引用"就有了
我朋友在台北有買到說

----------


## sanari

> 對了,我一直想問一個問題
> 那個藍色框框怎麼用出來ㄉ
> 就是那個  XXXX 寫到:.....................
> 的那一個大框框


http://tw.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sanaritw/my_photos 
昨天有拍我朋友給我的操龍少年的卡
不過裡面有一部份是我的
我只知道台北有賣，我不知道那有
不過大概猜一下，可能是在西門町萬年這一帶吧

又一次留兩個相同的留言，又要改
原來發生錯誤，也會留言．．．

----------


## 野狼1991

> http://tw.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sanaritw/my_photos 
> 昨天有拍我朋友給我的操龍少年的卡
> 不過裡面有一部份是我的
> 我只知道台北有賣，我不知道那有
> 不過大概猜一下，可能是在西門町萬年這一帶吧
> 
> 又一次留兩個相同的留言，又要改
> 原來發生錯誤，也會留言．．．


阿~~!!好羨慕阿~!!
=  =+看來.....我到西門町去看看啦.....

----------


## sanari

> 阿~~!!好羨慕阿~!!
> =  =+看來.....我到西門町去看看啦.....


http://tw.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sanaritw/my_photos 
今天又更新了
拍了一堆放在桃園收藏
西門町跟台北地下街都可以去找找看說

----------


## 野狼1991

地下街??
@@不~!!有一次小時候去地下街結果迷路.....
繞了5小時才看見陽光.....
(當時就只我ㄧ個人去逛......
走出去只有一個念頭:我不要再去地下街的.....
之後又一個念頭:阿~陽光~真美阿~)

----------


## sanari

> 地下街??
> @@不~!!有一次小時候去地下街結果迷路.....
> 繞了5小時才看見陽光.....
> (當時就只我ㄧ個人去逛......
> 走出去只有一個念頭:我不要再去地下街的.....
> 之後又一個念頭:阿~陽光~真美阿~)


地下街不是才那一丁點大嗎?
不是有很多出口嗎?
什麼會逛了五個小時才出去呢?
要我在那逛五個小時，我想我會死掉吧

----------


## 野狼1991

> 地下街??
> 地下街不是才那一丁點大嗎?
> 不是有很多出口嗎?
> 什麼會逛了五個小時才出去呢?
> 要我在那逛五個小時，我想我會死掉吧


恩阿~但當時的我....是位標準型的超級大路痴....
而且....當時我才....沒幾歲....@@
一切....我都是靠直覺在走的.....

----------


## werewollf

啊~~确实不错啊~~~什么地方弄到的？应该很多钱吧~

----------

